
Those Top 37 Things You’ll Regret When You’re Old - hitr
http://lessonslearnedinlife.com/those-top-37-things-youll-regret-when-youre-old-5/
======
hitr
I think the most common one for everyone would be "Not traveling when you had
the chance" .I make it a point to travel every once in a while.And I feel that
is not enough.But many of my friends are so caught up with busy life or says
that they do not have money.I think you may never travel if you think that you
will make enough saving to travel

------
dazc
> Those Top 37 Things You’ll Regret When You’re Old.

Trying to write a list of 37 things when you can only think of 7

